# Want to be a lineman



## Manderson920 (Dec 20, 2016)

So I'm about to graduate from a tech school doing electrical and think I want to be a lineman for my local power company. I'm not really afraid of heights I just get a little scared getting off and on roofs with steep slopes. I was wondering what I'm going to have to do to become a lineman


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.neat1968.org/about.htm

I think you need to have a class B learners permit to apply online.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Contact your local utility and ask them.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Manderson920 said:


> So I'm about to graduate from a tech school doing electrical and think I want to be a lineman for my local power company. I'm not really afraid of heights I just get a little scared getting off and on roofs with steep slopes.* I was wondering what I'm going to have to do to become a lineman*


For one you will need to climb. Every lineman still has to learn pole climbing, and pole top rescue.





Call your local IBEW office.


----------



## Manderson920 (Dec 20, 2016)

Would pole top rescue be hard because I'm not a big kid.


----------



## Manderson920 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nvm thought pole top rescue was actually carrying someone down a pole


----------



## Buzz1067 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pole top rescue is showing you can climb up , wrap a rope around a cross arm or pole then around the victim, and letting down the victim with the rope in a safe manner. You should go to utility company and see about openings. A lot of times if their union, you sign a lower paying job and wait for a line position to open.


----------



## GoldToyBox (Jun 11, 2017)

Ok, I'll chime in here. I was a real lineman not one of these Bucket Cowboys you have now days. Sorry about that, Just had to take a shot.
I spend 20+ years on the hooks, not many buckets around then. I loved every minute of it! Worked everything from 500kv towers to 4kv primary voltages. Overheard & Underground. Towers up to 200 ft, Poles up 80ft, of course the norm is much lower but it sounds good. But after 20+ years my body started to give up. So I left the craft but stayed in the industry for another 20+ years. Retired now and would whole hardily recommend the career. I don't believe today's lineman will suffer the injuries of my generation; Back Surgery, Knee replacements, Carpel Tunnel, Shoulder Surgery. The tools are better, Safety is better, and of course the new bucket trucks and boom trucks of today are really something. Even the Underground construction has made many advancements from the lead & poly days.
Around here there are several Junior & Community Colleges with Lineman programs. I know Military Lineman are given preference in hiring by some utilities. Check with the local IBEW and they will point you in the right direction.

Be Safe


----------

